# moded Crossman 760 a pic :)



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

So heres the deal my dad crushed my pumpmaster 760 in a garage door coming down...so I sawed off the barrel and fixed the stock this is what I got its sweet 
http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=myguntj7.jpg
its sweet as hell


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i gave u a 10/10 thats awsome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks, I reattached the front sight and the rear sight and did some target shooting, so far at 10 yards my lowest grouping has been 1/2 inch, and my largest has been 1.5 inches, for the most part its decent, I may give the barrell a new paint job. I also want to add that this was standing and shooting it as a handgun, its really light and I'm really impresssed with it. More results as they come in, I may attempt some close head shots on a squirrel.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

That looks pretty cool. I once had the same make & model air rifle and cut the stock down the same way because it got damaged. I never sawed the barrel down though. Do you notice a drop in the velocity since shortening the barrel?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

hey rookie I did the same exact thind as you with my 760 sawed the barrel a little closer though good for pop cans or concealment


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

hey Estaban, no not really actaully, if I had to guess it has only lost about 50fps, the accuracy went from half a inch at 10 yards to an inch and a half at 10 yards, but for a handgun thats decent, it basically shoots wherever I aim it.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

8) That is awesome man! I am reminded of a saying that goes " whern life hands you lemons, make lemonade"

I'll bet you might start a trend with the 760's after other shooters read this thread and see your handi work.

:sniper:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

not mnuch of handiwork if you ask me, its more so of me trying to save 40 dollars of buying a new one. Either way I had fun doing it, and I will most likely shoot some targets for you guys n show ya some sweet groups.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

How about a picture of yoru latest kill with your new fangdangled contraption

:beer: :sniper:


----------

